# Butt and ribs at the same time  need help



## chiligumbo (Mar 31, 2010)

I plan on smoking a boston butt and some baby backs at the same time this weekend.  

My question is when to start cooking the ribs?  Do I smoke them in the beginning or put them in at the end.  And if I put them in at the end I would be worried about over smoking the butt.  or do I smoke them first and put them in the fridge until the butt is done and then re-heat on the pit?

Chili


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you trying to get the food done at the same time for supper that night? The problem you are going to have is the Butt will take a lot longer to cook than the ribs. And you don't really know for sure how long it will take anywhere from 1.5-2 hours per lb of meat is what is normal for me. And your ribs will take 5-6 hours depending on what kind you get spares or baby backs. Here is what I would do set your time you want your butt to be done then figure out how many lbs your butt is and then figure 2 hours per lb then figure you want your butt to be done at an hour or more earlier. I figure on the high side so it gives me extra time. Once you figure you have around 6 hours until supper then throw your ribs on. Hopefully your butt gets done a little early then you wrap it good in the foil (if it isn't already foiled) and throw it into a cooler wrapped in towels. This will do two things make your butt very nice and juicy and keep your butt warm. It will stay warm in the cooler for hours. Once you are ready to eat take the butt out of the cooler and pull it and slice your ribs. If your ribs are done early you foil them and put them in the cooler as well to stay warm. I will usually plan to be done smoking 2-3 hours before I want to eat. That way when it takes longer (like it always does) you don't have people standing around demanding food. And also you have time to enjoy a few drinks or visit with your guests before you eat. Don't worry your meat will fine in the cooler. Just my $0.02.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 31, 2010)

how id do it to have the items ready close to the same time is I would smoke the butt til' it was done (195-200 degees), then foil it and toss it in the cooler.  

Knowing bb's take 4-4.5 hours on the WSM I would start the ribs, and have them come off the smoker fresh and the butt rested and ready for pulling after 4-4.5 hours wrapped in the cooler.  If I was doing spares I might do some math, and start them when I figured the butt had about an hour or so left on the smoker,  spares on the WSM take about 5-5.5 hours.  

sounds like a good meal,  good luck.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

If I were you I would start the butt and then about 180° or so on the butt I would start the baby backs. Then you can finish the butt and put it in the cooler and then the ribs should be ready after a couple of hours with the butt in the cooler and then everything should be ht at the same time. With smoking differant meats it all about the timing because you want everything as hot as it can be when serving.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2010)

yea I wouldn't get those ribs going till the butt is next to or completely done. You may have a longgggggg stall on the butt still. The butt will hold in that cooler for a longggggg time, not so much on the ribs. 

should we wait here for the qview


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 31, 2010)

I would try to use the math method Rbranstner suggested to get an idea of approx how much time to expect (but leave an extra hour or two for safe measure). Then do what Mballi suggested - take your butt up to an internal of 180° then toss your ribs on. Pull the but when it hits 205° internal, wrap in foil, towel, and cooler it to rest. Let the ribs finish up and you should be good to go.

.... oh yeah.... Don't forget the Qview!


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 31, 2010)

What they said.


----------



## chiligumbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, sounds like everyone has the about same idea.  I will let everyone know how they turn out.


----------

